# Advice on traps for coyotes and mink????????



## lechwe (Mar 21, 2005)

Not the same trap for both animals. I want to get 6 coils for coyotes and fox and a dozen body grips for mink and rats ( I already have a dozen 1.5 coils for mink and rats). For the yotes I had been advised to go with #2 Bridger's with offset jaws but when I talked to the guys in Alpena they recommended 1.75 Victor's instead. I was also advised to go with BMI 110mags but they recommended regular Victor 110's. What is the general opinion on here for the direction I should go?

Thanks for the help.

D


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Pretty much any 110 will be good for mink and rats. Bridger's are a bit tougher than Victor's in my opinion. There are quite a few guys who don't like them too........but then again there are people who love them. I'm sort of surprised that the guys in Alpena steered you towards 1.75's actually. It's not a bad trap for your area, but they get quite a bit of snow and when that happens the bigger traps usually come out. Go with the Bridgers.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

lechwe said:


> Not the same trap for both animals. I want to get 6 coils for coyotes and fox and a dozen body grips for mink and rats ( I already have a dozen 1.5 coils for mink and rats). For the yotes I had been advised to go with #2 Bridger's with offset jaws but when I talked to the guys in Alpena they recommended 1.75 Victor's instead. I was also advised to go with BMI 110mags but they recommended regular Victor 110's. What is the general opinion on here for the direction I should go?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> D


Well...the 1.5 coils in unfrozen ground isn't a bad way to go for fox...

Personally, I think you have the correct idea for coyote- Go with the #2's as once the ground freezes...it's gonna be difficult if not impossible to catch a 'Yote in a 1.75. In reality, a 1.75 offers such a small gain over a 1.5 that the 1.75 isn't worth the money in my opinion. Plus...it's not oncommon for guys to use #3's once the snow flies. A #2 is good versatile size...

-Andrew


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Just my personal opinion. Perfect yote trap is a #3, if thats all you have to be concerned with, but most people have fox also and a #3 is a bit large for them. I have caught and held several coyotes in a 1.5 coil, but that is not really ideal for coyote allthough a pretty good fox trap. With all that said, I would go with a #2 coil trap for fox and coyote. The #2 is not to large for a fox and makes a good coyote trap as well. It gives you a larger pan area than the 1.5 or 1.75, which will be a little more forgiving when trying to get the k-9 to step in the kill zone.
The advise with freezing ground is sound advise also, but I have found that when my trap freezes it don't matter what size they are. Keep freeze proof material on the trap bed or you will be out of business period. 
110 connibears with do just fine on mink and muskrats and is very versatile. The 1.5 coil spring will do the same job on both. I have several 110, but also use alot of 160's, which seems to produce a little better in certain situations giving me, what I believe, less refusals on mink. Again these are just my opinions and the situation, type of trapper you are and areas to trap somtimes dictates the type, size and style of trap you will need or choose. Good Luck!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

frostbite said:


> With all that said, I would go with a #2 coil trap for fox and coyote. The #2 is not to large for a fox and makes a good coyote trap as well.


 The almighty Frosty One has spoken!

I have found #2's to be a great compromise trap for fox and coyote.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd recommend getting #3's.I really like bridger[strong/well built]I've caught 10-12 fox in them with no dammage and they hold them big yote's. don't catch big #'s,but i've had no problem's with #3 bridger's.I.M.H.O. I think your better off with a bigger trap


----------



## lechwe (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. There are so many different traps out there it's hard to make a decision. When I was a kid it seemed my choice's were #1 and #2 long springs and that was it.

One last question. I will be trapping farm and forest ground in southern Michigan. If I cross stake with 18" stakes will that hold a yote or will they be able to jack them out?

Thanks again

D


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Double cross stakes will hold your yotes just fine. The bigger # 3 trap will give you a bigger kill area than the number two. Keep in mind the occassional other critters you may catch in your area, including domestics. Personally I like a round jaw trap for my trapping style and have much more confidence in it's holding power personally, but their are many trappers on this forum that produce more fur than myself annd use a square jawed trap. Personal preference and confidence level.
If you think you will catch a **** or three in your yote /fox traps I would stay away from gap jaw or offset jawed trappes, cause you will lose as many **** as you catch. **** will chew under a 1.5 coil trap. they can get their whole head under a #3 to chew out. The offset jaws will cast you **** on your line for sure due to their tappered foot, power and chewing habbits.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Yea right NC!!!! Your the one with the otterne_eye: See that green smiley? that cause I'm happy for you, but I'm jealous too:lol:


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

OK, Boys let the old man get in here!

I do really love my # 3 Victor coilsprings for coyotes. And they have not done a bad job on the **** and fox, since I am checking everything first thing in the morning.

Like Frostbite, I am partial to the regular round jawed coilsprings. The round jaw just has more holding power than a square jawed trap, IMO.

For Fall and early Winter trapping I am sure that # 2 coilsprings will do just fine, as well as the 1.75's for fox and coyote.


----------



## skidway (Jan 11, 2004)

Jaw shape and style has never been a big issue for me. I used #2 Bridgers up until recently without any problems except bent pans and dogs. Not a big deal really but it got a little tiresome putting them back into shape. That probably had more to do with check time than the trap itself.Since changing to another brand of trap that problem was solved but they would be real hard on fox. An unmodified #2 would be the best all around choice for k9's in my opinion. If my plan comes together I'll be needing 10 dozen new traps specifically for fox and, literally, a ton of worthless ****. They will probably be 1.75's or 2's, most likely Bridgers, if I can't find that many Monty's. Those dogless traps are tough to beat once they're tuned.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

frostbite said:


> 110 connibears with do just fine on mink and muskrats and is very versatile. The 1.5 coil spring will do the same job on both. I have several 110, but also use alot of 160's, which seems to produce a little better in certain situations giving me, what I believe, less refusals on mink. Again these are just my opinions and the situation, type of trapper you are and areas to trap somtimes dictates the type, size and style of trap you will need or choose. Good Luck!


as frosty said i prefer the 160 over the 110. most of my trapping is in farm ditches and the 160 seems to fit nicely into most of the runs. with the 110 i seem to be looking for narrow pinch points or setting the inside/outside edges instead of where i would like to put the trap. i also only run one spring on my 160's. you can order them that way from bogmaster or remove the spring yourself.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I have three #2 Bridgers and 2 #3 bridgers. I too found that the trap pans bent after every catch. You should see what a beaver will do to the pans. I also have a couple old Victor square jaws that I have had one of which distroyed by a coyote. I still have all the pieces to that trap, but I was never able to put the yote on a stretcher. My arsenal of foothold traps consist of 1.5 rj and #2 rj montgomeries. I do have some MB750 footholds for certain beaver sets, but most of my beaver are caught in 330 Belisles. Funny how we all have certain preferences, styles and opinions. I think what ever gives you confidence is the key to success.
I would like to pick Dave's brain and ask what the reasons are behing useing the #3 on coyotes. I'm guessing the trap target is larger-any other reasons Dave.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Frostbite,

OK, pick away, my brain is free for the picking  .

For years I relied on my Victor 1.5 coilspring traps (and probably still have about 100 left) to run my longline fox traplines. These same traps were then put into service later in the season for my water trapline.

Life was good and there were few coyotes to be caught, compared to the red fox back in those days. Yes, I did caught plenty of coyotes in my trusty 1.5 coilsprings and never saw the need to go to a larger trap back then.

But, today with the coyotes so plentiful, it only made sense to up size my foothold trap arsenal.

I did try some 1.75 coilsprings and had good results, but they are really not all that much larger than my 1.5's.

Then one day, I was taking to our UPS driver, who happens to also be an avid trappers. His grandfather and father were also big trappers and he, like me, for years also had used only 1.5 coilsprings to do all his land trapping.

Well, Brian told me he had recently switched over to Victor # 3 coilsprings for his land trapping and was extremely pleased with their performance on coyotes.

So, took his advice and purchased a bunch of Victor # 3 coilsprings.

I also, have found these traps to be very easy to bed. But more importantly, and apparently due to the relatively small pan size in relationship to their jaw spread, are almost 100% sure to produce an across the paw catch on a coyote everytime.

So now my coyote trap of choice is my trusty # 3 Victor coilsprings. Yes, the dogs do get bent, but the pans are holding up just fine!


----------



## skidway (Jan 11, 2004)

Give some of these a try on coyotes sometime frostbite. Never a pullout or bent part. The only thing that's got out of this is a deer that I'm sure of. I run heavy pan tension so snapped traps without something in them is very rare. Not good for fox but there aren't many where I'm at. Domestics know they've been hit but no lasting effects so far and hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Skidway, are those laminated for more holding area on the trap jaw or for less foot damage? Maybe both? The only mods I make on my traps, to this point, is I center locate and replace the chain with #2 machine chain, double swivel and night latch for clean crisp fireing without much travel to the pan. I just like hearing that click and knowing the trap is set perfect for fox and yote. 
I actually have some offset #2 Montgomery's that I would like to laminate or fill in the offset on. I run mostly regular round jaws, but when supplies get low I have to go to the offsets, which hasn't been the case this year.


----------



## skidway (Jan 11, 2004)

The jaw lams on these traps don't have anything to do with holding power or foot damage as the lams are centered on the jaw and don't come into contact with the animal. These laminations are to prevent jaw distortion made possible by the 4 coils. Probably a lot of overkill in these traps but the springs won't need to be replaced anytime soon. They are also baseplated and centerswiveled. The offset could be a bit wider and it wouldn't effect the performance as is the case when a small stone or stick is caught between the jaws when the trap's fired. You don't get that "click" you like when these are set but the pan travel distance is the same as a night latched dog-on trap. It's an excellent coyote specific trap for the price that would hold otter and beaver as well but, like I said, it would be hard on anything smaller that's in it for a while.Other traps work almost as well without all the beels and whistles but, like tools, I've found that if you buy the best you can afford they last longer. Be glad to loan you a dozen if you want to try them out.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

skidway,

Back about 30 years ago I did purchase 4 doz. # 3 Montgomery dogless traps that look a lot like the one you show, without the laminations.

I don't think they had the extra coils, thou. And I had a ton of problems with only getting the coyotes by two toes. I had to make some modifications by adding a clip on galvanized ruff jaw on the underside of the original jaws, in order to keep the trap from sliding down the coyotes paw. It worked, but it was a hassel.

So I have pretty much gotten rid of all of my Montgomery traps.

Yes, they are well made traps and did holdup good to the punishment that a coyote can deal out to a trap. However, I did find them a little touchy to keep set, since I like to wax all my k-9 traps.


----------



## skidway (Jan 11, 2004)

Had the same problems you did Dave until I learned how to adjust them properly. It's a little tricky but you only have to get it right once. Just scraping the wax off the pan notch and jaw with a knife takes care of the slipping problem. These are almost exact copies of the #3 Monty's you had. If you saw a regular jaw/no mods. Montana alonside a #3 Monty you would think they're the same trap. With the exception of the pans I can't see any difference to speak of. You either like dogless or hate them. Doesn't seem to be any "in between" opinions; it's all in what you like and are comfortable with.
Could your toe catches been from not enough pan tension Dave?


----------

